# shark leaders & set-up



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Im using a 7 strand steel cable around 6-7ft long tied directly to my braid. Is there supposed to be 100-150lb monofiliment between the steel leader and the braid?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

A lot of shark fishermen will use up to 20 feet of 500 lb mono just to make sure the sharks skin or any snags won't break their line, I think it's a good idea but it sounds a bit excessive.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

it all depends on the test of the braid. if you're using #100 braid then you shouldnt need it. anything less i'd put atleast another 6+ ft section of heavy mono. i use weedeater line cuz its cheaper and works great.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I am not an expert by any means but I caught a few. I use about a 20 foot piece of weed-eater cord and crimp it to a swivel to about a 6 foot piece of seven-strand coated steel. PM if you want pictures of my leaders as I have a few made.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

As long as your total leader length is longer than the sharks you will be catching its just personal preference. I have been using a wire to mono leader lately.

I like having the extra swivel between the wire and high pound mono to help prevent twisting


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I use 9' of 7strand crimped onto a heavy swivel and tie it to my mono directly. I haven't ever been broken off in the 3 years I've been doing it that way.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive thought about it though. Braid doesnt stretch. Neither does weed eater line? My 7 strang cable is 6' im using 70lb braid on my spinfisher i figured maybe adding a yard or more of heavy duty mono would give/stretch when fighting a good sized shark? Using that heavy of mono you cant really tie a braid to mono knot? Sorry fpr the late response.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

pictures of any of these setups would be great. I'm studying for a trip in 4 weeks.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

weedeater line does strech. its the same stuff as mono just made for a different purpose. plus it tends to be more abrassion resistent since its made to take a beating. attach the heavy mono with a swivel crimped onto it. you can tie heavy mono but the knot will be large. if you are going to tie it to your main line use a uni-uni knot. 5 wraps on the heavy mono with 7+ wraps on your main line.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Not to poo poo the mono thing for leader material but I'm old school and have never used it. a 300 ft spool of 275 lb sevenstrand goes for 50 bucks on amazon and a 300 ft spool of 500 lb mono goes for 30. Someone please enlighten me on the advantages of using mono tied to steel as opposed to straight steel. Seems like the extra sleeves and swivels would kill the price difference if that were a concern. I've heard the argument that steel gives a shark some sort of sensory electrical difficulty but from my experience I tend to doubt that. Also - might as well say it - I don't like circle hooks either Just can't seem to get the hang of not setting the hook. I prefer an 18/0 needle eye or two on a "Y" rig - but then you're bound to get a gut hook here and there and kill the beast which just ain't cool these days. Not trying to hijack the thread but if there's some kind of technique to using the circles besides just holding on and hoping for the best I'd really like to know about it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Not to poo poo the mono thing for leader material but I'm old school and have never used it. a 300 ft spool of 275 lb sevenstrand goes for 50 bucks on amazon and a 300 ft spool of 500 lb mono goes for 30. Someone please enlighten me on the advantages of using mono tied to steel as opposed to straight steel. Seems like the extra sleeves and swivels would kill the price difference if that were a concern. I've heard the argument that steel gives a shark some sort of sensory electrical difficulty but from my experience I tend to doubt that. Also - might as well say it - I don't like circle hooks either Just can't seem to get the hang of not setting the hook. I prefer an 18/0 needle eye or two on a "Y" rig - but then you're bound to get a gut hook here and there and kill the beast which just ain't cool these days. Not trying to hijack the thread but if there's some kind of technique to using the circles besides just holding on and hoping for the best I'd really like to know about it.


yes there is a technique. you have to let them eat the bait for 20-30 seconds then apply pressure. applying pressure will pull the hook into the corner of its mouth and it swims away from you, once this has been accomplished reel down tight and give it a good jerk or two to get their head turned to get that point into the skin. it takes the fish turning completely towards you to get the circle to rotate all the way and set. it sounds like a lot but its really simple. 

the mono costs less in the long run. that wire, weather it be single strand or multi strand will get torn up, twisted and kinked and need replaced. switching out 7ft instead of 15 is much easier and the heavy mono gives you something to grab when landing them. swivels? the more the better! keep your main line from getting twisted and you can attach many things to them.

and what the hell do you need thimbles for? do you use a thimble when you tie a knot? no... so why whould you use one with a crimp? oh yeah, because the manufacturer suggests it. haha


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Ive thought about it though. Braid doesnt stretch. Neither does weed eater line? My 7 strang cable is 6' im using 70lb braid on my spinfisher i figured maybe adding a yard or more of heavy duty mono would give/stretch when fighting a good sized shark? Using that heavy of mono you cant really tie a braid to mono knot? Sorry fpr the late response.


yes you need the heavy mono before the braid. but i think you figured that out sat. night huh?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

This has been a very helpful thread for me. Lots of views/opinions expressed regarding this, and thats what I like to read when deciding how Im going to do something for the first time. I will improvise and improve from that if need be. Im planning on going out one night soon with some buddies to give this a try. I will probably use:
main line of 100# braid tied to a heavy swivel, 6' of weed eater line crimped on with a swivel at both ends... then finally a 6-8' piece of heavy single strang wire or maybe buy some 7 strand if i feel like "splurging". Not sure what size hook yet, but I have some lady fish in the freezer that I need to put on a hook. Only looking for a 6' shark + or -.... just want to have a good time.


----------

